# Android Trojan Warning



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

Android Trojan Infects 100,000 Users, Security firm TrustGo found a Trojan that downloads paid apps and sticks victims with the bill
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/Android-Trojan-Infects-100000-Users-Security-Researchers-Claim-666469/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing it, starrin!

The article keeps crashing on my iPad, but it stayed long enough to read the whole thing.    It's in the Chinese android markets now; the expert recommends staying with major 3rd party markets or with Google Play and checking that the author of the app you're looking at is what you expect.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing Amazon Appstore apps are well vetted. . . . I shall not worry about it for me.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Good thing I stick to the Play store and Amazon's store...

Good find, though.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't downloaded anything from outside the Amazon Android store. With so much malware out there, I'll probably stick with Amazon.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Same here..  I have just stuck to the Amazon App Store.


----------

